# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  CKD's video channel - Kênh YouTube của CKD

## CKD

Tập hợp các video clip mà CKD đã quay lại kể từ khi bắt đầu biết quay video & up YouTube.
Có những clip không liên quan đến CNC, nhưng nó là tiền đề & động lực để tiếp cận đến CNC.

Step driver.. quá lâu rồi không nhớ rỏ là đã làm gì trong clip. Vào giai đoạn 2010.
Giờ nhìn và đoán thì chắc:
- LM555 phát xung.
- LM297/298 step driver.
- Vexta 2 phase motor.
Trên máy tính thì có cài SundCard OSC để do tần số, tính rpm. Tìm hiểu thêm về SoundCard OSC thì vô đây

----------

josphamduy, loccd, mpvmanh, nhatson, solero, thuannguyen

----------


## CKD

Test bộ combo all in one gồm BOB & 3 driver.
- Driver là SKT672-08

Thích và dùng nhiều vì nó dùng STK672-08, chẵng hiểu sao lại có cảm tình. Khi dùng nó cảm giác nó chạy tốt hơn mấy con TB6560. Lý do có thể là: chạy unibolar, nên nội trở thấp, chạy áp thấp tốt hơn. Trong khi TB6560 là chạy bibolar và thường là nối tiếp, nội trở lớn nên áp thấp chạy không phê.

----------

solero

----------


## CKD

Một trong các clip đầu tiên được đẩy lên YouTube (năm 2009), đây cũng là động lức thúc đẩy.. để tiến dần về CNC.

Thời này phương tiện kỹ thuật thiếu thốn, có cái để quay là mừng rồi, so đo chi chất lượng.

----------

anhcos, kametoco, loccd, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

câu view hoài vậy cha .... dí theo mệt quá.

----------


## CKD

> câu view hoài vậy cha .... dí theo mệt quá.


Người thật việc thật vậy mà kêu ca gì đại ca  :Smile: . Đại ca cũng tranh thủ đê.. thấy trang bị cam, phòng chụp mini, studio, quay clip dữ lắm mà.

Toàn hàng chính chủ... còn kho j a v không chính chủ nên chẵng dám úp  :Wink:

----------


## CKD

Đổi gió qua chủ đề Đam mê khám phá.
Tiến hành khám & phá 1 em Mitutoyo 543-400S chơi.

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, loccd, nhatson, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

Trở lại chủ đề.. test thử driver Nanotec STC42




Tham khảo thêm chủ đề Giới thiệu - Nanotec IMT901 Microstep Driver
Được sử dụng trong chủ đề Kết cấu C frame, thiết kế, hoàn thiện  :Wink:  và http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/18...g-ve-noi-xu-xa

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

mốt test step nhớ để nằm ngang, ko để nằm đứng nhá  :Cool:

----------

Gamo

----------


## loccd

em cũng khoái "phá" như bác bác có facebook thì cho em để hai anh em giao lưu mấy cái "phá phách"

----------


## CKD

> mốt test step nhớ để nằm ngang, ko để nằm đứng nhá


Thời này.. mới biết và dùng step theo kiểu người thật việt thật.
Chỉ mới biết là nó chạy đúng hay không đúng. Còn êm hay không êm thì chưa có khái niệm rỏ ràng nói gì tới vụ nó có RUN không. Thấy nó chạy vi vu mà không mất bước là mừng rồi.




> em cũng khoái "phá" như bác bác có facebook thì cho em để hai anh em giao lưu mấy cái "phá phách"


Bác cứ tìm tên hoặc điện thoại hoặc email là ra ngay thôi mà  :Smile: .

----------


## CKD

Lôi cái chủ đề lên với clip test bộ driver Vexta UDX5107. Bộ driver này gồm 03 driver UDX5107 (5 phase, 0.7A max) và khối nguồn (power modun) được gắn thành một khối.




Lúc này (3 năm hơn) điều kiện còn thiếu thốn nên cái clip nó bèo nhèo quá.

----------


## CKD

2 clip này tuy cũ.. nhưng nó đánh dấu những thành công bước đầu cho sự thành công trên cong đường nghiên cứu cắt kim loại. Từ CAD-CAM đến CNC
Giai đoạn này đã làm chủ được Mach3 & LazyCAM, kết hợp với post riêng đảm bảo Mach3 chạy luôn đúng dù là line hay arc. Đồng thời thực hiện thêm một số thao tác, giúp việc cát được đơn giản hơn. Là nền tảng quan trọng, cũng như kinh nghiệm tích luỹ để hoàn thiện các dự án Plasma Oxy-Fuel CNC sau này.




Khối phôi đang cắt, nặng khoảng hơn tấn. Để cân chỉnh đúng toạ độ, chính khung máy theo phôi, dễ hơn là làm ngược lại.

----------

son_heinz, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## CKD

C-frme được chế tạo từ các combo. Khung sắt hình, hàn, phay mặt  :Wink:

----------

anhcos, son_heinz, thuannguyen

----------


## son_heinz

Bác làm cái setup mach3 full cho mem gà như mình phòng thân với.
Thanks!

----------


## CKD

Cắt khắt trên xương bò



Thử sức với Oxy-Fuel, thép đúc dày 45mm

----------


## CKD

> Bác làm cái setup mach3 full cho mem gà như mình phòng thân với.


Thấy việc cài đặt là một việc mà có rất nhiều video clip trên youtube, tài liệu chính thống của Mach3 đều đã nói đến, rất chi tiết & cụ thể. Chưa nói đến nhiều tài liệu được anh em phát hành mà mình đã nhắc đến trên này. Nên mình lười, chẵng làm  :Smile:

----------

MayphayIC

----------


## CKD

Thấy anh em thực hành HSM cũng ham hố. Mất một ngày để thực hành với nó trên SolidCAM.
Kết quả cũng có chút chút... nhưng khi đưa lên máy thì có vấn đề. Vấn đề thế nào thì để mình tìm hiểu kỹ rồi nói sau. Trước mắt khoe chút thành quả múa chuột trên CAM đã.

Part... Proxxon Mount, kích thước rất nhỏ, phủ bì 30x40.
SolidCAM HSM chỉ là giúp cải thiện đường toolpath, không phải là chế độ chạy dao thông minh.
SolidCAM iMachining là chế độ chạy dao thông minh, giúp tính toán tải dao, tải lên spindle v.v... Sau đó đưa ra phương án đi dao hợp lý nhất. iMachining hầu như làm hết các việc cần làm ở kiểu chạy dao thông thường. Do đó tạo toolpath với iMachining cũng thoải mái hơn. Cái tội là khi tính toán toolpath thì mất thời gian hơn.




* Có 2 vấn đề.
- CAM post của SolidCAM không tìm được nhiều post hổ trợ cho Mach3. Dùng tạm post khác sau đó reconfig lại trên file cũng Ok.
- Con micro cnc của mình dùng BOB AKZ250, có vẻ nó không thích iMachining lắm. Nạp code vào chạy khoảng 1000 dòng là báo lỗi BOB, cụ thể thế nào thì mình quên rồi vì hỏi sư phụ google ổng không biết.
---> Đoán già đoán non thấy kích thước nhỏ mà chạy nhiều lệnh, toạ độ xuất ra đến .XXX (4 con số sau dấu chấm), xử lý lại chỉ còn .XXX thì nó hết báo lỗi (máy mình chạy chỉ đến .XX (1/100) thôi). BOB hết báo lỗi.
---> Nó chịu chạy thì gặp vấn đề khác. Nó chạy cà giựt... Nguyên nhân có thể do quá nhiều lệnh, nhưng khoảng di chuyển lại quá nhỏ, lại liên tục thay đổi feed nên cả Mach3 lẫn BOB đều quá tải. Xử lý không kịp nên nó giựt  :Smile: .

----------


## nhatson

feedrate em thấy có 500 600mm/m thì đâu có nhanh đâu ta
cái lợi của chế độ dao mới là soft cam tính toán tải spindle luôn ổn định, ít khi bi tăng công suất đột ngột nhất là khí dao an vào cạnh ( khi đó thân dạo chạm 2 cạnh)

----------


## CKD

Thấy người ta gá đồng hồ, quay quay.
Cũng tập toẹ lấy cái chân gập, gá vào xoay xoay.



Lúc quay nhìn thấy vạch mà lên đây sao thấy ảo quá.

----------


## CKD

Thử toolpath với máy chậm.. ơ mà sao nó chậm, không có HSM gì hết vậy cà. Feed khiêm tốn <1000 với spindle <10,000rpm thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

máy này dư sức chạy nhanh mà , chơi chi chậm thế ?

----------


## CKD

> máy này dư sức chạy nhanh mà , chơi chi chậm thế ?


Motor & driver hơi cùi (driver TorDrive2000, motor moment không mạnh lắm). Chạy nhanh gấp đôi được nhưng rủi ro out bước lớn. Dã hy sinh 1 tấm phôi. Chạy max 1250 thôi, đã check mọi kiểu, rất an toàn.
Spindle nghe đồn 18Krpm, nhưng nóng và hú ghê quá, chạy ngọt nhất ở 6Krpm, mà chậm, chấp nhận được ở 10Krpm.
Từ 2 thông số đó, phần còn lại giao khoán cho CAM tự xử.. à, stepdown khống chế max 10mm  :Smile: , nên 16mm nó chạy 2 pass.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

bữa nào tháo con spindle lên tui bảo trì lại cho.

----------


## Mr.L

cảm ơn a Nam sờ pín hjchjc

----------


## CKD

CNC là CNC
- Máy thì ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/47...0209#post90209
- Mạch thì ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/89...ll=1#post90127

Còn clip thì ở đây

----------

KDD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## CKD

Cuối tuần ôn luyện lại chút kỹ năng

----------

hoangmanh, khoa.address, nhatson, Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## CKD

Hoàn thành bài học.
Không biết do soft hay người làm sử dụng stubbed mà phải mất gần một ngày mới làm ra được như clip. Đặc biết là phần ăn khớp răng spiral.

----------

khoa.address, ppgas

----------


## CKD

Lâu lâu máy móc trở chứng, nên phải chọc chọc ngoái ngoái cho nó ngon lại  :Big Grin: 

Tiện tay làm luôn cái clip để anh em dùng các step driver có chế độ chỉnh "mượt bước" gì gì đó biết cách mà chỉnh. Hiện tại thì có vài mẫu driver cũ/mới có chế độ này như:
- Cũ TorDrive-2000 hay TopDrive-2000, Gecko step driver v.v...
- Mới thì BeDrive (của NhatSon), Gecko, Leadshine (dòng AM, DM, HBS... driver nào có chế độ tuning) v.v...

Khi chỉnh đúng thì dòng ra motor khi chạy chậm sẽ đúng SIN, khi đó motor quay êm, mượt... còn khi chạy nhanh thì hầu hết driver nó đều thành tam giác cả  :Big Grin: . Khác chăng là driver nào lái được motor tốc độ cao hơn mà vẫn duy trì được SIN  :Big Grin:

----------

hoangmanh, huanpt, mylove299, tinhbkmech

----------


## mylove299

> Lâu lâu máy móc trở chứng, nên phải chọc chọc ngoái ngoái cho nó ngon lại 
> 
> Tiện tay làm luôn cái clip để anh em dùng các step driver có chế độ chỉnh "mượt bước" gì gì đó biết cách mà chỉnh. Hiện tại thì có vài mẫu driver cũ/mới có chế độ này như:
> - Cũ TorDrive-2000 hay TopDrive-2000, Gecko step driver v.v...
> - Mới thì BeDrive (của NhatSon), Gecko, Leadshine (dòng AM, DM, HBS... driver nào có chế độ tuning) v.v...
> 
> Khi chỉnh đúng thì dòng ra motor khi chạy chậm sẽ đúng SIN, khi đó motor quay êm, mượt... còn khi chạy nhanh thì hầu hết driver nó đều thành tam giác cả . Khác chăng là driver nào lái được motor tốc độ cao hơn mà vẫn duy trì được SIN


Túm cái váy lại vẫn cần có thiết bị đo sóng này mới chỉnh đc chuẩn hả bác CKD. E có mấy be driver nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Túm cái váy lại vẫn cần có thiết bị đo sóng này mới chỉnh đc chuẩn hả bác CKD. E có mấy be driver nhatson


mục đích của nó để chỉnh cho êm nhất có thể nên cảm nhận là đủ roài

----------


## CKD

Tại có đồ thì lôi ra dùng thôi, chứ không có thì cũng chỉnh được.
Chỉnh và chạy tới lui, tới khi nào cảm giác motor chạy êm, không run là ok.

----------


## Nam CNC

cách chỉnh ngon nhất vẫn là thực tế , lấy cái đồng hồ so chỉa vào cái bệ nào nó di chuyển , chỉnh 5mm/min , nhìn cây kim nó nhảy sao mà mượt nhất , đều bước nhất là ok , còn hình sin này nọ trên màn hình cũng là lý thuyết hehehe.

----------


## nhatson

> cách chỉnh ngon nhất vẫn là thực tế , lấy cái đồng hồ so chỉa vào cái bệ nào nó di chuyển , chỉnh 5mm/min , nhìn cây kim nó nhảy sao mà mượt nhất , đều bước nhất là ok , còn hình sin này nọ trên màn hình cũng là lý thuyết hehehe.


cái này căng ah, cây vít me ngon mới được nha mà vít me ngon thì mắc hơn cái máy hiện sóng đóa đại ca

----------


## CKD

> cách chỉnh ngon nhất vẫn là thực tế , lấy cái đồng hồ so chỉa vào cái bệ nào nó di chuyển , chỉnh 5mm/min , nhìn cây kim nó nhảy sao mà mượt nhất , đều bước nhất là ok , còn hình sin này nọ trên màn hình cũng là lý thuyết hehehe.


Cảm tính mà đòi hơn thiết bị. Biết đâu, run là do cây vit me thì sao?

----------


## Gamo

> Cảm tính mà đòi hơn thiết bị. Biết đâu, run là do cây vit me thì sao?


Sỉ nhụt Nam Ròm quá... nguyên nhân là do hắn mù điện tử ^.^

----------


## Nam CNC

đã gọi là thực tế của 1 hệ thống mà lị , mấy chú có thấy hãng nào nó turning hình sin rồi gắn vào máy không ? nó dùng cảm biến rung động , nó dùng thước quang học đo thực tế hệ dịch chuyển đó , tớ là tớ cũng gần đạt với hãng chứ không thích làm theo phòng thí nghiệm ..... mấy chú thiệt là.

----------


## nhatson

túm lại là... sin ngon raòi đổi qua linuxcnc/pp đê  :Smile:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Em nghe lời cụ nhé, chạy ko được bắt đền

----------


## Nam CNC

mach3 vẫn thần thánh lắm , hôm qua mới quất xong em máy H , chạy ngon hơn nữa , nói chung vẫn mach 3 với alpha , nhưng phần cơ càng ngon thì chất lượng sản phẩm càng được nâng cao ... vẫn chưa thấy sự tột đỉnh của nó , còn mach4 chắc nó thất nghiệp , giờ thêm cái cha linux nữa , nhiều quá . Chú Linh cho em mượn 1 bản test đi , em thấy ngon thì PR hơi dữ à , đa số mấy cha trên đây toàn chém gió với thí nghiệm không à , còn em là làm thiệt nè.

----------


## nhatson

> mach3 vẫn thần thánh lắm , hôm qua mới quất xong em máy H , chạy ngon hơn nữa , nói chung vẫn mach 3 với alpha , nhưng phần cơ càng ngon thì chất lượng sản phẩm càng được nâng cao ... vẫn chưa thấy sự tột đỉnh của nó , còn mach4 chắc nó thất nghiệp , giờ thêm cái cha linux nữa , nhiều quá . Chú Linh cho em mượn 1 bản test đi , em thấy ngon thì PR hơi dữ à , đa số mấy cha trên đây toàn chém gió với thí nghiệm không à , còn em là làm thiệt nè.


cho em mượn 1 cái máy trống gắn vô chạy là thí nghiệm được thoai

----------


## CKD

Kaka, thông cảm thông cảm. Em hiểu mừ.

Đo cái này là đo trực tiếp trên hệ cơ khí đó đại ca. Nếu đại ca biết đại ca sẽ nghĩ nó khác đi.
Motor step tuy không hồi tiếp, nhưng dòng phản kháng của nó cũng phản ánh phần nào của motor và tải đó.
Mặt khác, không có con mắt hay lổ tai nào hơn được các thiết bị đo cả. Và vì không có thiết bị chuyên dùng nên dùng những cái mình có. Dù gì thì nó tốt nhất có thể theo đo đạt vẫn hơn là thấy tốt theo lòng tin á.

----------


## solero

> mach3 vẫn thần thánh lắm , hôm qua mới quất xong em máy H , chạy ngon hơn nữa , nói chung vẫn mach 3 với alpha , nhưng phần cơ càng ngon thì chất lượng sản phẩm càng được nâng cao ... vẫn chưa thấy sự tột đỉnh của nó , còn mach4 chắc nó thất nghiệp , giờ thêm cái cha linux nữa , nhiều quá . Chú Linh cho em mượn 1 bản test đi , em thấy ngon thì PR hơi dữ à , đa số mấy cha trên đây toàn chém gió với thí nghiệm không à , còn em là làm thiệt nè.


Chỉnh V-Fil về mức 0 chưa thím?

----------


## Nam CNC

chỉnh làm chi , có vấn đề gì đâu mà chỉnh , ai chạy V-fil bị lỗi chứ mach3 nhà tớ lỗi đâu , nhiều người xin mà tớ không cho , cho mỗi chú Khoac3 chạy chơi để xem tớ nói đúng không..... heheh tự trách cái bản mach3 nhà mình đi nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

thì trong tay có gì chơi đó , anh luôn tìm cách chỉnh cái gì ngon nhất có thể với thiết bị đơn giản nhất mà mình có... mà chỉnh kiểu này không phải drive nào cũng có cái nút đó đâu.

----------


## CKD

> thì trong tay có gì chơi đó , anh luôn tìm cách chỉnh cái gì ngon nhất có thể với thiết bị đơn giản nhất mà mình có... mà chỉnh kiểu này không phải drive nào cũng có cái nút đó đâu.


Keke, driver không có thì chịu thôi. Chứ biết làm gì?

Căn bản là mọi thứ đều ngon hết thì toẹt vời. Nên mỗi cái cố tốt hơn một chút thì kết quả cuối cùng sẽ tốt lên. Nhưng làm theo khã năng thôi, cố quá thành quá cố thì chít.

----------


## nhatson

> thì trong tay có gì chơi đó , anh luôn tìm cách chỉnh cái gì ngon nhất có thể với thiết bị đơn giản nhất mà mình có... mà chỉnh kiểu này không phải drive nào cũng có cái nút đó đâu.


driver hok có trim.smooth vì kt điều khiển nó ko cần ah Nam ui

germany có cái hãng làm drive gấu, driver 3 phase china lấy áp dụng cho 2 phase ngon cực

tormach hiện nay dùng driver 3 phase analog của leadshine, tke đó cũng clone từ hãng germany

----------


## CKD

Sơ lượt cách sử dụng Auto tool length và Z zero trên mach3

----------

Bongmayquathem, haignition, khoa.address, nhatson, phuocloi0407, VuongAn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Hóng phần đầy đủ ạ. E cũng đang ngâm cứu cái này nhưng chưa hiểu lắm.

----------


## CKD

> Hóng phần đầy đủ ạ. E cũng đang ngâm cứu cái này nhưng chưa hiểu lắm.


Hehe, đầy đủ thế nào bác?
Chờ em chạy cái gì có vài dao lôi ra thử lại thôi. Chứ công đoạn cần làm thì chỉ có bấy nhiêu thôi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe, đầy đủ thế nào bác?
> Chờ em chạy cái gì có vài dao lôi ra thử lại thôi. Chứ công đoạn cần làm thì chỉ có bấy nhiêu thôi.


Dạ, ví dụ như khi đặt toolsetter ở vị trí đó thì làm sao để máy biết mà chạy đến đó a, khai báo như thế nào. A có thể share cái macro kia ko ạ. Ahihi, được voi đòi luôn hai bà trưng.

----------


## CKD

> Dạ, ví dụ như khi đặt toolsetter ở vị trí đó thì làm sao để máy biết mà chạy đến đó a, khai báo như thế nào. A có thể share cái macro kia ko ạ. Ahihi, được voi đòi luôn hai bà trưng.


Hehe, cái tọa độ của Probe thì phải tùy máy mới biết được. Và trong clip thì không giới thiệu việc xác định này  :Big Grin: .
Nó nằm ở bước 2 đó bác.

Trong clip cũng cố tình show code từ đầu A -> Z. Để ai chịu khó có thể dừng video lại để copy. Nếu thật sự cần thì phải chịu khó chút bác ạ  :Big Grin: . Trong đó cũng cố gắng tách các giá trị cần thành các biến khác nhau, có gắng có chú thích để mọi người có thể tùy nghi hiệu chỉnh.

Cơ bản thì muốn làm thì phải hiểu được phần nào bác ạ.
1. Mach3 và config Mach3
2. Các tọa độ cơ khí, cách tìm các tọa độ này ở đâu trong Mach3.
3. VB Macro cho Mach3

Nếu biết chút chút mấy món trên thì lướt qua clip là hiểu được cách làm.
Nếu không biết gì cả thì có copy/paste thì cũng không chạy được đâu ạ.

Ngoài ra macro code như trên cũng kiểm tra các config mach3 trước khi chạy. Nên nếu mach3 không được config đầy đủ thì cũng sẽ không chạy được. VD:
- config Pin/Port (tất nhiên là phải có thì mới Digizing được)
- config Min/Max softlimit
- config Ref home
Khi chạy thì kiểm tra
- Spindle off
- Debounce (chống nhiễu)
Lúc digizing thì chia thành 3 dãi tốc độ khác nhau
- G0
- digizing nhanh cho lần 1
- digizing chậm cho lần 2, nhằm tăng độ chính xác

Dự là có version chia sẻ code trên GitHup https://github.com/PhamDuyAnh mà chưa biết khi nào mới thực hiện

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## CKD

Để chuẩn bị cho một dự ớn kéo dài nhiều năm... giờ cần phải test thiết bị để biết đường mà tính tiếp.
Tận dụng những thứ đang có, cố gắng hạn chế chi tiền  :Big Grin: 

- Controller Mach3 với AKZ250 USB BOB
- Gecko G201 stepper driver
- StepSyn motor khủng, motor nguyên bản, không độ chế  :Big Grin: 
- Test tốc độ lên đến 3000rpm  :Big Grin: , với áp 48V 4A, Acc 50

----------

Bongmayquathem, Gamo, khoa.address, Luyến

----------


## nhatson

> Để chuẩn bị cho một dự ớn kéo dài nhiều năm... giờ cần phải test thiết bị để biết đường mà tính tiếp.
> Tận dụng những thứ đang có, cố gắng hạn chế chi tiền 
> 
> - Controller Mach3 với AKZ250 USB BOB
> - Gecko G201 stepper driver
> - StepSyn motor khủng, motor nguyên bản, không độ chế 
> - Test tốc độ lên đến 3000rpm , với áp 48V 4A, Acc 50


drive mẻo + motor mẻo style , cặp đôi hoàn cảnh

----------


## CKD

Đang tập tọe học Solidwork, Solidcam và cố gắng đú theo anh em.
Mới học nên thích khoe khoang, có chút thành quả làm clip khoe với anh em.

Dùng solidcam để tạo đường dao cho máy 5 trục mách in tự tui. Lần đầu nên sẽ qua mấy công đoạn sau:
- Tạo máy mẫu (*Machine ID*) theo yêu cầu của Solidcam. Máy mẫu này chỉ chứa các thông số của máy như hành trình hiệu dụng, vị trí home v.v...
- Tạo máy mô phỏng (*Machine Simulator*) cái này thì không nhất thiết. Thích thì làm để solidcam nó mô phỏng y như mình chạy trên con máy của mình.
- Tạo *Postprocessor*, cái này cũng không quá cần thiết nếu như dùng fanuc hay những hệ cnc lớn & chuẩn. Như máy HAAS, Brothe, Mazak v.v... thì nó có sẵn rồi. Còn dùng mấy cái controller rẻ tiền thì nên làm. Vì controller rẻ tiền thì tập lệnh G-Code khá là hạn chế. Nên tạo lại postprocessor để nó tương thích tốt nhất với controller cũng như con máy của mình.
- Lưu và xem trước toolpath trên CIMCO Edit. CIMCO cho phép chạy mô phỏng kiểu solid với hệ 3x, nhưng 5x thì chỉ xem được toolpath thôi. Bắt đầu từ 4x-5x thì cũng phải config CIMCO để nó hiểu đúng G-Code 4-5 trục.

Kết:
Mới tập tọe thôi, còn phải học và điều chỉnh nhiều. Nên trong clip chẵng có nội dung gì, nếu có thì chưa hẵn là đúng  :Big Grin: .
Dự là trong tết ở nhà không biết có tranh thủ vọc thêm được không. Nếu có kết quả sẽ báo cáo

Các bạn xem clip vui nhe!

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, Ga con, katerman, khoa.address, sieunhim, zentic

----------


## CKD

Tết xong não vẫn chưa chịu bắt nhịp lại với công việc ngày thường... nên vọc vạch tí cho có chuyện hack não  :Big Grin: 

Test driver Leadshine HBS86H với motor Ezi 60L-A-D.
Chung quy là mới chạy được mà chưa ngon. Muốn ngon thì chắc phải test lại các thông số để tìm thông số phù hợp nhất.
Khúc sau (không có trên clip) đã khắc phục được một số.. đẩy tốc độ motor lên đến 3000rpm, nhưng chẵng biết là quay ở tốc độ này thì có lực không nữa  :Big Grin:

----------

nhatson

----------


## CKD

Với cái dự ớn phục hồi con Brother TC203 thì sau khi mổ bụng, xẻ thịt ra, thấy có nhiều thứ để làm. Cũng chưa có mục tiêu sử dụng nào cho nó rỏ ràng nên cứ từ từ chọc ngoái. Cố sao cho nó có nhiều tính năng nhất có thể.

Một trong số những việc phải làm là làm sao chạy được con motor spindle vốn có của nó.
Nghĩ thì đơn giản đấy... nhưng con motor nguyên bản là loại AC servo spindle của Sanyo Denki cỗ lỗ sỉ, nó phải được sinh ra trước 1995. Nên hầu như không có tài liệu nào còn vương vãi.

Và sao một thời gian chọc ngoái thì làm được cái clip test này 2.5 & 10Krpm.

----------


## CKD

Chú ý vặn nhỏ volume

----------


## khoa.address

gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, gạc háo, .....

Vợ e nó nằm trong phòng nó la "chồng xem cái gì á"

----------


## CKD

Không biết do driver hay motor. 2 chiều quay khác nhau tất tần tật.

----------


## CKD

Lâu nay toàn tự xử kịch câm... giờ thử lồng tiếng vào xem thế nào  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

#Mach3 điều khiển biến tần #INVT #GD10 qua giao tiếp #RS232 (convert to #RS485) với #MODBUS #Protocol.

Ngoài việc RUN/STOP và thay đổi tần số. Thì với giao tiếp MODBUS còn có thể truy cập nhiều thông số khác như: công suất (dòng & áp), cùng nhiều thông số khác trên biến tần.

----------

Fusionvie, Ga con, huanpt, spkt2004, Tuan Tran

----------


## CKD

Vọc #Mach3 với #Arduino #UNO
Sử dụng truyền thông #Modbus để truyền dữ liệu XY #DRO ra #LCD. Đồng thời truyền các #external #hotkey vào mach3.

----------

Hoangdesign, huanpt, vusvus

----------


## CKD

Với cái PC cùi bắp, chỉ gồm CPU VIA 1G, HDD 512MB, RAM thì cũng tạm tạm 2G (chi tiết xem bên dưới)
Với cấu hình phải nói là "cổ đại" so với thời điểm hiện tại, yếu hơn cả con RPi. Thì liệu có thể làm gì với nó?

Con máy này nằm trong kế hoặc săn lùng mớ máy cũ, yếu +rẻ và có để chạy LinuxCNC. Chi phí cho con máy này là 50K cho con HP Thin Client T5550 + 50K cho cái 1/2 mini pci wifi  :Big Grin: 

Vì nó chạy CPU kém quá nên không thèm đụng tới. Giờ buồn buồn lôi ra cài thử bản linux bé bé cho nó và kết quả...
- sau khi cài SliTaz thì chiến khoảng <150MB trên HDD
- à, nhận hết phần cứng, nên kết nối được Wifi
- mình có xem video offline độ phân giải VCD nhe thì Ok
- tất nhiên xem được VCD thì nghe mp3 vô tư rồi
- có Wifi thì đọc báo, xem web tạm tạm được.
- youtube thì khỏi xem nhe  :Big Grin: 
- chi tiết thì xem clip nhe  :Smile: 




Link tham khảo:
- https://support.hp.com/vn-en/document/c02694776
- 
Cấu hình:
- VIA Nano U3500 1G CPU
- VX900 chipset – VT1708/A Azalia HDAC build in
- 2G DDR3 Memory
- Sil164CTG64 VGA/DVI conventer
- Broadcom 57780 1000 NIC
- JM20330 IDE SATA bridge chip
- 512MB ATA flash disk

----------


## CKD

Máy tính cùi thì cài XP với Mach3 ra sao?
Thử mới biết được...

Tận dụng con HP T5550 như đã test với linux. Lần này là bung Ghost Win XP sau đó cài Mach3 vào để thử. Chưa có cắm vào máy để chạy thực tế nhưng kết quả test thử thì không tồi chút nào. Một số PC có cấu hình cao hơn nhưng Driver Test cho kết quả tệ hơn nhiều.
Với cấu hình CPU tốc độ thấp thì mình nghĩ khi load file có dung lượng lớn, nếu có review chắc nó sẽ rùa lắm đây. Nhưng đừng lo.. mình chạy part cơ khí, éo có cày 3D nên dung lượng file bé tẻo teo thôi.
Để bắt nó cày thử rồi báo cáo kết quả sau nhe  :Big Grin: 

Khi thực hiện Driver Test thì có một giá trị mình cho là quan trong. Đó là Max Validation, giá trị này có thể hiểu nôm na là mức độ không ổn định khi Mach3 xuất xung. Do đó giá trị này càng nhỏ thì Mach3 xuất xung sẽ càng mượt nhe.

Bạn nào dùng Mach3, khi rỗi có thể test rồi cùng trao đổi he!

Clip mộc luôn, khỏi dàn dựng  :Big Grin:

----------

Bongmayquathem, nhatson, saudau

----------


## CKD

Chém gió thôi

----------

hung1706, nhatson, trucnguyen

----------


## trucnguyen

Bác CKD dùng THC gì cho dự án plasma này ?
Ngóng phần tiếp.
Thanks!

----------


## CKD

> Bác CKD dùng THC gì cho dự án plasma này ?
> Ngóng phần tiếp.
> Thanks!


Dự ớn này không dùng THC cụ ạ.
Nếu dùng thì em dùng của 3T, hoặc là DIY arduino v3 ạ

----------

trucnguyen

----------


## CKD

Chém gió tập 2  :Smile:

----------

hung1706, nhatson, trucnguyen

----------


## CKD

Chém gió tập 3



Định thêm mớ chú thích về sơ đồ và các lưu ý.
Mà lúc làm loai hoai rồi quên mất.

Kế tiếp là mang đi lắp, rồi lúc chạy nhớ thì quay clip tiếp.

----------

hung1706, huyquynhbk, trucnguyen

----------


## hung1706

Anh CKD cho thêm sơ đồ đi dây và sơ đồ mạch cho người xem dễ tham khảo nhen anh, với lại bớt âm lượng nhạc trong lúc anh nói thì nghe rõ hơn ạ. Thanks anh !

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Hôm rồi có được viện trợ 01 mạch plc của china với giá cafe là 2 xị. Có test nhanh và "sô" cùng anh em  :Smile: 




Về mạch plc của china thì trước đây 6-7 năm mình cũng đã mua về vọc 2-3 phiên bản rồi.
Trước đây mấy mạch ấy không kết nối được trực tiếp với GXD mà phải qua trung gian. Tức là viết ladder trên GXD rồi lưu lại, dùng một soft khác convert nó ra HEX rồi dùng thêm cái soft khác để nạp qua port RS232. Mấy con mcu trên mạch mình đoán chắc họ 8951 gì gì đó.
Gần đây thì nghe nói có mạch plc kết nối trực tiếp với GXD mà chưa có nhu cầu nên chưa thử. Nay thấy có mạch cũ giá cafe nên mua về vọc thử xem thực hư ra sao.
Kết quả thì đọc + nạp + monitor Ok. Quá trình edit online thì chưa ổn. Do cũng không rành về GXD + plc nên không xác định tại sao.
Về tính năng + IO thì có thể so với Fx1N-10MR. Giao tiếp qua port RS232C nên cũng chưa thử với HMI (lười hàn dây), nhưng chắc là Ok.
Mạch này chắc đời đầu nên chất lượng build thấy có vẽ hơi tạm bợ. Hỏi goolge thì thấy nhiều phiên bản làm rất đẹp.

----------


## thucncvt

> Hôm rồi có được viện trợ 01 mạch plc của china với giá cafe là 2 xị. Có test nhanh và "sô" cùng anh em 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Về mạch plc của china thì trước đây 6-7 năm mình cũng đã mua về vọc 2-3 phiên bản rồi.
> Trước đây mấy mạch ấy không kết nối được trực tiếp với GXD mà phải qua trung gian. Tức là viết ladder trên GXD rồi lưu lại, dùng một soft khác convert nó ra HEX rồi dùng thêm cái soft khác để nạp qua port RS232. Mấy con mcu trên mạch mình đoán chắc họ 8951 gì gì đó.
> Gần đây thì nghe nói có mạch plc kết nối trực tiếp với GXD mà chưa có nhu cầu nên chưa thử. Nay thấy có mạch cũ giá cafe nên mua về vọc thử xem thực hư ra sao.
> Kết quả thì đọc + nạp + monitor Ok. Quá trình edit online thì chưa ổn. Do cũng không rành về GXD + plc nên không xác định tại sao.
> ...


Món này Mình cũng đang chơi với nó , trước cũng dùng loại phải chuyển đổ sang HEX , sau này loằng ngằng quá  ,nên  giờ dùng họ FX hết, nhà cũng có mấy loại , giờ cái gì điều khiển phức tạp tí là lấy ứng dụng luôn

----------


## CKD

Vẫn là coolMuscle
Test luôn các kiểu làm việc của nó P/V/C




Trao đổi thêm về con motor này tại chủ đề bên dưới nhe  :Big Grin: 
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/79...tep-CoolMuscle

----------

hung1706, nhatson, tcm

----------


## CKD

Mình hay cắm/rút mạch này nọ để thử (test) dồ. Mà thường những mạch này không được bảo vệ nên quá trình làm việc có thể gây chập chạm có thể hư hỏng thiết bị.
Mà nếu cho vào một cái hộp lớn thì nó chiếm quá nhiều không gian, bất biện trong thao tác.
Do đó nếu rỗi, mình thường làm những cái hộp ôm vừa sát lấy mạch. Nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng và nhất là ĐẸP.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe thiết kế thêm quạt tản nhiệt phía trên luôn anh  :Big Grin: .

----------


## CKD

Mấy nay thấy trò chém gió, quay cờ líp, up du túp cũng vui.
Nay khoe cái ảnh góc làm việc, nơi quay phần lớn cờ líp.
Mấy cái màn để đó, dành test máy tính này nọ, cày xp + mach3. Cái hay dùng là con láp cùi, hay làm nền cho mấy cái líp  :Smile: .

----------


## CKD

Chuẩn bị cho một dự ớn, mình vệ sinh, cài đặt lại con PC Lenovo ThinkCentre A55. Sau khi ghost Win XP + cài đặt driver thì tiến hành cài Mach3.
Nhân việc này mình giới thiệu với các bạn tiến trình cài đặt cũng như một số thủ thuận kiểm tra nhanh Mach3 sau khi cài đặt.

1. Độ thêm quạt cho chip, giúp hệ thống mát và làm việc trâu hơn
2. Ghost WinXP từ file ghost down từ internet rồi cài thêm driver
3. Cài Mach3
4. Chạy Drive test để kiểm tra độ ổn định (jitter) hay sự tương thích của Mach3 với phần cứng máy tính.
5. Dấu hiệu nhận biết Mach3 đã nhận diện và kiểm soát được cổng LPT (cổng máy in)

----------

Bongmayquathem, maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Mùa cô vi, trốn ở nhà tranh thủ học thêm về CAD/CAM.
Hy vọng sau này tìm được chân thợ ở nơi nào đó.

----------


## CKD

Test thử con máy PC công nghiệp bé xíu xem có ứng dụng được gì không?

----------

phuocloi0407

----------


## CKD

Mấy nay chém gió về cái cPanel cho #mach3
Thì đây... là một phần của cái cPanel ấy. Thiết bị quay tay, hay #pendant, hay #mpg bla bla..
Mẫu thử được xây dựng từ:
- 1x tay quay cũ tháo từ máy CNC
- 1x mạch #arduino NANO
- một chút khéo tay tháo lắp, hàn hiếc
- một tí kiến thức & thời gian để lập trình
Kết quả là một bộ pendant kết nối với mach3 qua #modBus với các tính năng:
- tay quay MPG
- chọn trục (5 axis selector)
- chọn hệ số (4 multiplication selector)
Clip làm nhanh với điện thoại mục đích chỉ để khoe  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Gamo, nhatson, tcm

----------


## CKD

Con máy này bị mình bỏ phế cũng nhiều năm rồi.
Nay phục hồi và thay đổi bộ điều khiển mới cho phù hợp hơn với nhu cầu cắt chi tiết cơ khí.

Nguyên bản sử dụng hệ điều khiển Mach3 plasma với THC mách bai tự tui.
Thay đổi sử dụng bộ điều khiển plasma F2300 với bộ THC F1621

Phần công suất + dẫn động gồm:
- X HBS86H 8N
- Y HBS86H 8N
- Z động cơ DC
Dẫn động bằng dây day răng bố thép 5M, trục Y có dùng láp truyền động qua 2 bên, dẫn động kiểu gantry.

Kết hợp với nguồn plasma hybertherm powermax 65A.

----------

Gamo, katerman, TigerHN

----------


## CKD

Lại tiếp tục chém gió về cnc plasma

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay vọc món này thấy có nhiều cái cũng hay.

----------


## CKD

Hôm nay CKD được bạn cho mượn bộ Yaskawa sigma2 để vọc vạch xem nó thế nào. Nghe đồn séc dzô dể dùng, chạy êm mượt và chính xác lắm.
Lâu nay chỉ được dùng sì tép, khi chạy nó ò e như kéo đờn cò. Nên nay vớ được séc dzô thì háo hức lắm.
Không có máy để lắp vào nên chỉ cắm dây, mở điện, cho quay tới lui xem êm cở nào. Nếu ngon thì có dịp sẽ lắp vào máy thay sì tép.
Quá trình làm sẽ quay cờ líp để ghi nhớ và khoe với đồng đạo chơi.

Cụ thể mẫu thử là một bộ servo 50W.
Mục đích:
1. Kiểm tra lại sơ đồ đấu nối
2. Sử dụng SigmaWin để hổ trợ config & tuning
3. Thử nghiệm thao tác reset default, config mới, autotuning trên software
4. Thử nghiệm điều khiển thực tế và tuning với Mach3 qua usb bob akz250

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Em mạn phép bổ sung link down Sigmawin : https://abientan.com/phan-mem-ket-no...-voi-may-tinh/
Sơ đồ dây CN3 to Rs232:

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Tiếp clip trên là tuning (tinh chỉnh) Yaskawa Sigma2 với nguồn điều khiển là Mach3 CNC control, cùng sự trợ giúp của AKZ250.

Thông số test là: speed 3000rpm, acc 1000r/s²

----------

